# Appeals through agents



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

Good day,

Do appeals through agents really help or its a money making scheme? I am in a situation where I don't have a choice but to appeal.

Anybody here who had success stories with appeals in a short time as opposed to it taking years?

Its an appeal for a PR that was rejected on something they had asked from me back in June (absolutely horrifying to get refused for something they asked for and you had sent it to them).


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Unfortunately appeals takes longer to be finalized and depending on where you lodge your appeal it even be prolonged 

For clarity, where did you lodge the appeal and under which PR category did you apply?

Most agents are well experienced with SA Immigration laws and maybe a better route to use their services. For safety purposes you can negotiate terms of payment with them


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

SAImmigration said:


> Unfortunately appeals takes longer to be finalized and depending on where you lodge your appeal it even be prolonged
> 
> For clarity, where did you lodge the appeal and under which PR category did you apply?
> 
> Most agents are well experienced with SA Immigration laws and maybe a better route to use their services. For safety purposes you can negotiate terms of payment with them


can i have your contact details.


----------



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

SAImmigration said:


> Unfortunately appeals takes longer to be finalized and depending on where you lodge your appeal it even be prolonged
> 
> For clarity, where did you lodge the appeal and under which PR category did you apply?
> 
> Most agents are well experienced with SA Immigration laws and maybe a better route to use their services. For safety purposes you can negotiate terms of payment with them


Hi there,

Appreciate the response. Appeal was lodged at Rivonia VFS and PRP was under section 27(B) - Critical skills using the graduate waiver.

Is there anyway to expedite it quicker? Seeing 8 months was a heartbreaker.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Unfortunately there are no expediting processes at Home Affairs. 

In an effort to assist, send an email to the below:
[email protected]

She has been helpful in the past


----------

